# Learn to use Google Earth for farm/ranch mapping, grazing planning, and more in this upcoming webinar series!



## cowgirljesse (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you know that you can use Google Earth to map your ranch, develop grazing plans, and plan management strategies? Learn to do that and a whole lot more in an upcoming webinar series Land EKG is offering for ranchers and land stewards. The Google Earth Webinar Series - "Intro to Google Earth Ranch Mapping" will take place this Thursday, January 10th at 7:00 pm MST The 3-part series will be held over a course of the next three weeks on January 17th, 24th, and 31st. And for those that are unable to make the scheduled date and time, all sessions will be recorded for participants to view at their own convenience.

With this three session webinar class, you'll be confident using Google Earth to:

1) Map basic ranch borders, pasture fence, trails, ponds, & water points,
2) Develop and archive annual grazing plans,
3) Map weeds and management strategies - verify the most effective practices,
4) Track and develop your land monitoring program,
5) Plan future land and pasture improvements (ie: waterlines, fencing, veg control, and habitat improvement practices),
6) Print maps and specific management plans for employees, agencies, or others,
7) Easily share map files back and forth.

There is no experience necessary.

Cost to participate for the webinar series (3 weeks, 1hr/week) and follow up technical support is $99 (US funds). If you cannot make all sessions, you will be given access to the recorded version and we will be available to answer your questions.

For more information on this event and to register follow this link: https://www3.gotomeeting.com/register/605699670

You can also find more info at www.landekg.com or email us at [email protected]


----------

